# Biken in Kroatien



## Jesh (25. Juni 2016)

Servus,

ich hab vor einen Urlaub in Kroatien mit dem Mtb zu verbinden. Leider ergibt meine Recherche nur mangelhafte Ergebnisse preis. Zu heiß, Minen, kein Wald.. 

Hat jemand da winen Tipp für mich?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Leider ergibt meine Recherche nur mangelhafte Ergebnisse preis.


Dir kann geholfen werden: Das ist die kroatische Präsidentin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2016)

Tipp: Oben rechts die Suchfunktion. Auch in Kroatien ist die Temperatur von der Jahreszeit abhängig, ja, es gibt Minen, weglos durch das Gebüsch sollte man in manchen Gegenden vermeiden und Wald gibt es ohne Ende, z.B. im Naturpark Ucka, im Velebit Gebirge.


----------



## Thebike69 (7. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte an Pfingsten 2017 zwei Wochen nach Kroatien (eher der nördliche Bereich) zum biken, Klettersteige und Wandern. 
Für Tipps hierfür wäre ich sehr dankbar
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Holzmtb (8. September 2016)

Schau mal beim Mountainbike Magazin. Die hatten vor zwei/ drei Jahren einen Tourenbericht
über Istrien mit eine Empfehlung für ein Valamar Hotel in Porec.
Auch zu empfehlen sind die Touren von "Inselhüpfen.de". Ist dann natürlich geführt und organisiert.


----------



## Thebike69 (8. September 2016)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Schau mal beim Mountainbike Magazin. Die hatten vor zwei/ drei Jahren einen Tourenbericht
> über Istrien mit eine Empfehlung für ein Valamar Hotel in Porec.
> Auch zu empfehlen sind die Touren von "Inselhüpfen.de". Ist dann natürlich geführt und organisiert.




Danke,
aber das genau wollte ich nicht. Campen & biken


----------



## Allessandro (8. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich frische das Thema mal wieder auf und frage nach, ob jemand mittlerweile in Kroatien (Tendenz Norden) war und Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sammeln konnte. Ich habe bereits ein paar Inhalte zu der Insel Krk gefunden, vielleicht gibt es aber auch Infos zum Festland, in der Nähe von Rijeka?
Reisezeit wäre Pfingsten ... 
Vielen Dank vorab für alle Tipps!


----------



## kreisbremser (8. März 2019)

nähe rijeka  ist der poklon im ucka nationalpark. ich glaube ab icici und moscenicka draga konnte man gut starten. ich war 2014 mit einem hardtail dort und hatte noch recht wenig erfahrung. die radwahl war definitiv die falsche. kroatien ist insgesamt stolperig steinig und für grobstollige das richtige, wenn man abseits von wirtschaftswegen unterwegs sein will. die steigungen von opatija aus gestartet, empfand ich im hochsommer und wenig trainiert teils als sehr anstrengend. hinzu kamen die fiesen kleinen schwarzen mücken in den morgenstunden.
in rijeka gibt es radläden, die geben dir sicher infos oder nehmen dich gleich mit zur nächsten fahrt, wenn du ins profil passt.

am sljeme in zagreb gibt es einige trails. auf youtube findest du z.b. den enduro 1. den können anfänger und profis runterrollen und spaß haben. zum großen teil flowig und immer mit chickenlines bestückt.


----------



## Allessandro (8. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> nähe rijeka  ist der poklon im ucka nationalpark. ich glaube ab icici und moscenicka draga konnte man gut starten. ich war 2014 mit einem hardtail dort und hatte noch recht wenig erfahrung. die radwahl war definitiv die falsche. kroatien ist insgesamt stolperig steinig und für grobstollige das richtige, wenn man abseits von wirtschaftswegen unterwegs sein will. die steigungen von opatija aus gestartet, empfand ich im hochsommer und wenig trainiert teils als sehr anstrengend. hinzu kamen die fiesen kleinen schwarzen mücken in den morgenstunden.
> in rijeka gibt es radläden, die geben dir sicher infos oder nehmen dich gleich mit zur nächsten fahrt, wenn du ins profil passt.
> 
> am sljeme in zagreb gibt es einige trails. auf youtube findest du z.b. den enduro 1. den können anfänger und profis runterrollen und spaß haben. zum großen teil flowig und immer mit chickenlines bestückt.



Vielen Dank für die schnelle und sehr detaillierte Auskunft!


----------



## Waldschratt (13. März 2019)

Hallo,
wir fahren dieses Jahr mit der Familie nach Novi Vinodolski.
Eigentlich nehmen wir immer die Räder in den Urlaub mit um einfach etwas mobiler zu sein als zu Fuß. Radtouren machen wir natürlich auch.

Angeblich gibts da diverse Radwege und Radtouren an der Küste und ins Hinerland.
https://www.kroati.de/kroatien-infos/radfahren-kvarner-bucht.html#radtouren
Wie siehts denn mit der allgemeinen Radinfrastruktur aus? Gibt es da schon Radwege in den Ortschaften? War schonmal jemand dort?


----------

